# Farm-ette



## dirtslinger (Dec 31, 2007)

I have recently found a old lawn tractor made by Farm-ette. Can anyone give me any info about this old jewel?
Thanks!!!
Dirtslinger


----------



## marvharris (Jun 8, 2009)

*Farm ette*

Just bought an old farm ette tractor.
Are you still interested?
Marv 
Defiance, Ohio


----------

